# What kind of car is Mary Tyler Moore driving?



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

What kind of car is Mary Tyler Moore driving? It looks lik a Cougar or a Mustang but I could be totally wrong.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zCL3B5LgUCo&feature=related

Would make a good slot.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

It's a Mustang, looks like one of those "Grande" models or whatever they called that squeaky clean luxury version, '70 or '71 I think.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks like a '72 or '73 Mustang to me.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like a Mustang to me


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

It is unanimous. It is a Mustang.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks.

I never realized she had a cool car.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

1970 mustang coupe.
DRAGjet


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Mr. Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant!!!!!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Mustang, love how the sexual harassment is handled w/ a pointed finger!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

'70 Mustang Coupe, has to be a '70 because of the vents outside of the headlights, the '69 had headlights in that place. Looks like an L Code car, which means a 250 ci inline 6 and a 3 speed auto. The non-Grande I-6 sold for about $2,700. A good rust free one would fetch about $7,000 these days.

More confirmation is found here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mary_Tyler_Moore_Show

Scroll down, it gives the location of the shots.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Good to see you read Pete,but us motorheads know those cars by looking at them at a glance.
DRAGjet


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh I knew it, but for some reason not too long ago this was a trivia question on a show I watched. I had looked it up during the show and remembered the long shot of the car. The one I liked better was the 3rd season of her washing the car in a Viking's jersey....man she was hot when she was younger.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

She held her own thats for sure!
DRAGjet


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

She was a hottie back then. :woohoo:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*All seen is her taking a taxi*

Ok I know the 70's tv cop TOMA drove a white 69 Roadruner lol


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

...makes me wanna watch Vanishing Point again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RpPRFkiFzo

Can you imagine a remake with the new Challenger?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> ...makes me wanna watch Vanishing Point again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RpPRFkiFzo
> 
> Can you imagine a remake with the new Challenger?


oh yeah!! that would be cool! let's see who will be the driver? robert niro? will ferrell? lol

Wes


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ashton Kutcher. He needs a good movie for a change.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ahhhh not sure about that.. 

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> Ashton Kutcher. He needs a good movie for a change.


wouldn't acting ability be higher on his list? lol.....
Tomas Jane would be good...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

..and what car would they switch it out with at the very end?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> ..and what car would they switch it out with at the very end?


It'd have to be a new Camaro, I think. :devil:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hay I found a pic of Mary Tyler Moore and the 1970 White Mustag*

I hope it uploads ok.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like Mary did a little off roading!


----------

